# Husqvarna LGT2554 won't crank



## Jadenjdawg (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello,

I have a Husqvarna LGT2554 that won't crank. The hour meter comes on. The 20 amp fuse is not blown. I swapped the ignitioin switch odd my john deere and verified that wasn't it. The pto is not engaged. The brake does fully depress the safety switch. I am able to jump the solenoid and the motor will crank. Please help.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the seat safety switch,,and the reverse lockout (RIO) .
Jumper the connectors of the seat switch,and it should turn over.


----------



## Jadenjdawg (Jun 6, 2016)

Where is the reverse lockout at? Also, would the safety switch on the seat keep the mower from cranking?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The RIO is built into the ignition switch,but it only works if it's in reverse,running.
So disregard that,for now.
The seat safety switch is under the seat.It closes(completes the circuit) when you sit on the seat.
IF the tractor is is in neutral,Parking brake on,and you aren't in the seat,it should still roll over.If you are in the seat,parking brake on, it should roll over.
If not.tilt the seat forward,and you'll see wires coming from the bottom of the seat.
Jumper the wires,on the body-side of the connector,and see if it starts.
If it does,the switch is bad,...if not ,the problem is somewhere else.


----------



## Jadenjdawg (Jun 6, 2016)

Awesome, thanks Gardner. I will give it a try and let you know. I hope it works!


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The seat switch has nothing to do with the crank circuit.
Its purpose is to kill spark when out of the seat while mowing.

The crank circuit is from the S terminal of the key switch to the clutch/brake switch to the PTO switch to the starter solenoid SMALL terminal. (Safety switches may be in reverse order.

Jump 12V to the small terminal of the starter solenoid.
IF it cranks, the problem is between the key switch and the 2 safety switches.
This should be a WHITE wire.

Swapping key switches willy nilly is a good way to burn up the ignition coil. Not all switches are wired the same internally.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Here's a schematic.
Trace the circuit from the S terminal.


----------



## Jadenjdawg (Jun 6, 2016)

That is some good info. I will give that a try. Is there anyway to test the brake switch? With the key in the run position, I can engage the pto and I can here it click at the deck. Not sure if that helps. I will try jumping 12 volts to the solenoid.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

IF you have an OHM meter, you can test the switch.

You might try unplugging/plugging the various switch connecting plugs to "clean" the the connections. Key, PTO & Brake.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Odd,Bill,....my boss lady has the exact same model,and when HER seat switch went bad,it wouldn't crank,at all.
Replaced the switch,and it works fine .


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Schematics don't lie.
Different years etc. might have different schematics however.
I've still never seen an AYP product that had the seat switch as part of the cranking circuit.


----------



## Jadenjdawg (Jun 6, 2016)

I did try jumping 12 volts to where the white wire was plugged into the solenoid, and got nothing. Would that indicate a bad solenoid? I am not the greatest at reading the schematics so it kind of looks like German to me, but I do know how to use an ohmeter. Can I jump the brake/clutch switch?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

That test bypasses everything UP TO the solenoid.
So, IF jumping the 2 LARGE terminals results in cranking, but 12V to the SMALL terminal doesn't, the solenoid is bad.

Caveats- we are assuming the schematic is correct
IF the solenoid has TWO small terminals, one of them must be grounded. Else, the solenoid case/mounting completes the ground.
Some tractors will have a separate switch/relay complete the ground, but that's not typical on AYP built machines. (Craftsman, Husqvarna, Poulan...)


----------



## Jadenjdawg (Jun 6, 2016)

I am going to try replacing the solenoid in the morning and see what i get. The solenoid does have two small terminals, one black and one white, along with the normal 2 large terminals. I hope that does the trick. I will post back my results. Thanks again Bill.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Woah!
Make sure the small BLACK terminal is grounded.
The Black wire MIGHT go to a switch or relay to complete the ground.

Remember, we aren't POSITIVE this is the correct schematic.

IF you have jumper cables, use both cables and jump BOTH SMALL terminals.


----------



## Jadenjdawg (Jun 6, 2016)

New solenoid did the trick. Also had to take the fuel shutoff solenoid off as it was stuck out. The damn drive belt kept coming off and I have to order a new pulley because it is worn down. Hopefully that and a new belt will fix that issue. Thanks guys!


----------

